# Hermann Hesse & Music



## Daimonion (Apr 22, 2012)

Dear All,

In case any of you had an access to one of the following papers, I would be very grateful if he/she could share with me

(1) Field, G.W. (1955). Music and Morality in Thomas Mann and Hermann Hesse, University of Toronto Quaterly, 24(2), 175-190.

(2) Schneider, C.I. (2009). Hermann Hesse and Music. In: I. Cornils (Ed.) A Companion to the Works of Hermann Hesse (pp. 373-394). Camden House.

I would be equally grateful, at the same time, if some further references and/or papers discussing music in Hesse's novels are provided.

All the best,

Daimonion


----------

